# AudioControl MVC knob & wire?



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can buy an Audio Control MVC dash knob & connecting wire?


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

Good luck with this. Audiocontol was no help when I tried to find one a year or so ago. Great processor-wish they'd make a modern 8 channel version.


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

I wished they made an 8 channel too. Do you own a MVC & if so do you want to sell it?


----------

